# Supernanny



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

We've just watched Supernanny US on E4. Is it just me, or does anybody else find Jo Frost strangely sexy?










If I'm the only one then I can empathise with Mark on his Ruby Wax 'thing.' :lol:

A.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

had her


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

she's strangly something but not sexy iyam

you probably want her to put you on the naughty step! h34r:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> had her


Thought you might have Shawn! Good on yer son! :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

she likes it up the tony h34r:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

pg tips said:


> she's strangly something but not sexy iyam
> 
> you probably want her to put you on the naughty step! h34r:


I'd rather her spank my bare ars....

OK, enough!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

susannah.......mmmmmmmm










not the other one tho


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

^Which is which?^


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

susannah is the one with the tits h34r:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh no! The other is better, shame she has no tits though :lol:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

looks like both of them borrowed my abs. :cry2:


----------

